# [After Effects] Trapcode PlugIn's



## Bypass41 (29. November 2003)

Hallo,

für alle die einen schnellen Einstieg in die legänderen Trapcode-PlugIn's suchen, sollten hier mal in die 'In Action'-Videotutorials schauen.

*In Action*


----------



## Vincent (29. November 2003)

Die Trapcode folks sind schon ganz cool drauf. Besonders angetan hat es mir ja das Soundkeys PlugIn...


----------



## Bypass41 (29. November 2003)

Hi,

aber gerade die Funktionalität von Soundkey läßt doch mit MotionMath nachbilden. Dort kannst Du ja auch die Frequenzen abfragen.


----------



## Vincent (29. November 2003)

Stimmt schon, habe ich aber noch nie ja wie soll ich sagen - in der Praxis live and unpluggend vor Augen geführt bekommen.


----------



## Bypass41 (29. November 2003)

Ha ha,

da muss man ja nicht mal zwischen Deinen Zeilen lesen.


----------

